# Bee Comb Cake



## Chicago_ks (Feb 27, 2018)

They did a nice job on the cake. Happy birthday and many more.
ks


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

Rountuit Bees said:


> Had a recent Birthday, My Daughters made me this cake. The stuff that looks like honey is honey. I let the grandchildren get some with there fingers before we cut the cake. The favors where yelow and chocolate. Four levels to look like a bee. Oh and had a great b-day as well.
> View attachment 45347
> View attachment 45349


That is a great cake! Someone is very talented. Happy Birthday!


----------

